# How much haggle room I have in used cars ?



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks to all people here . I decided to buy a used car 2-3 year old. Now, since I started shopping for used car. I am checking for price from Canadian black book. 

For example some thing like this :
http://www.villagehonda.com/en/used/2011-honda-cr-v-ex/5844859/

(My Budget is 20k$, Will be paying 6k$ downpayment interest rate is around 3.99%. I will be finishing the payment in one year time frame.)
What you guys think of haggle room in car like this ?

Thanks


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

The markup on used cars is huge...some approaching 100% markup from trade in value.

New cars, the margin is much finer...


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

On new cars, the dealership is likely making $5-7k per car, but this is small part of their volume.

The real meat is in the trades. A lot of people just want their old vehicle gone and a different one in its place without hassle. So they will low ball your trade by 3-5k with some creative math and then still get you into the new one. In these situations, they can make $10k per transaction and then still upsell you on some warranty or undercoating you don`t need.

Best deal on a car, go to used auctions and find something 1 year old. If thats too much hassle, take cash in a suitcase to the dealer and find the used one you want there.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Well there's one listed here at $20.9K ... http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/cars/hond...100&prv=Ontario&loc=k2a1z3&sts=Used&hprc=True ... when shopping I cruise the net for awhile, e.g. autotrader, to see what's posted for a general idea of asking prices ... and what my trade might bring.

OT: Was offered $4K for my 2005 Liberty as a trade on a Cherokee, the sales guy said they'd likely list it at about $5700 which I'm thinking is about right. I was just looking, decided against the Cherokee but "needed" to see what they were like ... I'm happier with my good old Liberty.

So ... if the trade in is $4K, and the resale is $5700, then one might conclude there's about $1700 max haggle room ... ~ 30% in this case. 

I'm thinking go for at least 20% or equivalent ...


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you. I guess I will start with 25 % and will keep 20 % as walk out price.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder how much I could get for a 2000 Mazda? I figure my lawnmower is worth more


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

My Own Advisor said:


> I wonder how much I could get for a 2000 Mazda? I figure my lawnmower is worth more


I am getting 1000 for my 1998 Altima....but can any one tell me how much should i pay fr this CRV...How much I can below or above Canadian black book for this CRV - EX.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

My Own Advisor said:


> I wonder how much I could get for a 2000 Mazda? I figure my lawnmower is worth more





gladaki said:


> I am getting 1000 for my 1998 Altima....


Cars like the above are worth far more being driven by the owner than being traded (assuming they are running fine, of course, with due maintenance & care).
The trade-in values of such cars at dealerships are a joke (lawnmowers are worth more as MOA says).

10+ year old cars, esp. if paid off and running fine with due maintenance, are worth their weight in gold since it saves the owner the equivalent of hundreds of $$ in new car payments/lease.
Plus the usually higher maintenance cost of new cars (regular oil changes, computerized diagnostics, etc.)

IMHO, someone with such a car should simply keep running it, unless they have $500 a month burning a hole in their pockets.


----------



## PoolAndRapid (Dec 3, 2013)

..


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Price: $23,900


Mileage: 29,356 km

Stock Number: SE0741A
Location:Calgary
Notes
**New arrival** Financing available, please inquire about your options. Originally purchased and serviced at Village Honda, for sale is a brown 2011 Honda CR-V EX! Service records are available for your peace of mind. Features of this awesome CR-V include a power sunroof, cruise control, 17" aluminum-alloy wheels, 8 way power driver seat, steering wheel mounted audio controls, 6 speakers, remote keyless entry, dual-zone auto climate control, 60/40 split folding rear bench seat and much more! Contact the Sales Department at 403-451-6233 for more information or to schedule a test drive.
Characteristics
Fuel Consumption: N.A.

Transmission: Automatic, 5 Speed
Engine: 2.4 L, I4 Cylinders

Fuel: N.A.
Drive Train: 4x4

Category: Sport Utility Vehicle
Passengers: 5

Colors: Exterior Color: Brown 
Interior Color: Black
Options


Any comments what should i offer for above car ?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

This one looks comparable (but different trim package) and it's 2k less:
http://wwwb.autotrader.ca/a/Honda/C...6_20070302132837937/?ursrc=hl&showcpo=ShowCPO

I would recommend you get the Lemon-Aid guide from the library. I believe he gives estimated prices in there. 
http://www.lemonaidcars.com/about.html


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Some interesting comments in this thread. 

Typical profit on new cars is about 10% of what was posted earlier. Often is less than that. On used cars it is about 3-5 times that...in the range of $3-5K depending on value of car, model, and all the other supply demand, condition factors. No where near what some think. 

The 2011 is last year before the CRV 2012 redesign (current) so should be priced accordingly. IMO, a fair price for the car inquired about is around 4K less. They may not be able to do that on a Honda as the dealer may have buried themselves in it considering the kms. I wouldn't pay close what they're asking. 3.5 year old, previous generation, and much too close to the price of a new one with improvements and full warranty. Honda & Toyota over priced used IMHO.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

It really matters where you buy the car.

The places that guarantee financing and make a good deal are going to jack prices way up, so they can give you a "huge savings", or "low cost" financing.
There are people who will see $20k on the windshield, the salesman says "I'll give it to you for $15k"

Others, the higher volume and IMO more reputable guys will haggle very little, they'll save everyone the trouble and price it pretty close to their lowest price, they might list that above $20k car at $15k to start with.


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

went to HONDA today offered them 20,500 for 24000 listed price..Dealer only aggree to come down by 1000 $ and that after tons of haggling every thing including tax comes to 25000.

Its 2011 Model EX AWD with 29500 km on it..Newone is around 33500 on road.

In 3 year Depreciation is around 8500k$. This is insane. I was expecting more. And I didnt even removed freight, PDI charges from new carcost. Even 2010 crv is not too low..


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

They're buried in it just like I thought. They paid a lot for it either in a trade or at auction so need to get that back out. It's also a car they're not going to have much trouble selling. This isn't unusual for a used car especially for a Honda. 

The important thing is what the dealer bought it for, since they're going to want to make at least a couple of $K+ on a higher demand vehicle. Even a cursory look online is going to give you a reasonable idea of pricing on a given model in the marketplace. 

Buying a couple of year old used cars is often not the great deal so many think, especially from a dealer. Sometimes you can find a better deal on something private sale like in a sale of an estate. Around here it's very hard to sell a vehicle privately so these people are often more motivated. 

See if you like this and can pick up for $15 range or less. Start at $14 and see where it goes. Agree to have it inspected at a Kia dealer at your cost before finalizing deal, if it gets that far. Also check in service date there so you know when warranty ends. Ride will be a little rougher and noisier than Honda but these are good vehicles that offer great value, and decent reliability. Verify model LX or EX and engine - likely 2.4L. This sounds like EX (more expensive) It won't have the resale of the Honda but if you can get it at the right initial price your ownership costs could be lower. 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...er/1008677372?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

^ As shown above, not sure why you would want to buy a used Honda. They hold their value too well and the discount off of a 3 year newer (brand new) car is laughable. I would go domestic if you want to buy a 2-5 year old car. Especially if you intend on having repair work done and running it into the ground (cheaper for maintenance).


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Stupid high value of these used cars :upset:

My current car is a Hyundai (2006 Elantra Automatic A/C sedan at 105 000 km, bought in February 2010 for $5,400) because of their high depreciation. Car is now good for junk mid-2014 though (175 000 km). 

I would want to have a good CUV with 4wd, automatic, A/C... the ones that have good reputation such as Forester, Rav4 and CR-V are around 20k + tax even with high milleage...

I would like to buy a used Subaru / Toyota / Honda around 2010-2012 years so the car can last us a good amount of time, but the used prices are high...


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I just went through this with our latest vehicle purchase. Two years old and low km. I bought a Toyota Rav4. Saved thousands through some effective negotiating. Here's the link on my writeup: http://www.ourbigfatwallet.com/how-i-saved-thousands-on-a-vehicle-purchase/


----------

